# [ardour2] probleme pour lancer ardour2 (résolu)

## ph11

Bonjour, comme j'ai écrit dans le titre, j'ai un problème pour lancer ardour sur ma gentoo. Il charge jusqu'à control session et se plante lorsque j'ouvre la session.

Voici ce qu'il me dit lorsque je le lance.

```
WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory!

This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memory. You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it is normally controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf

Ardour/GTK 2.0.5

   (built using 2234 and GCC version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2))

Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Paul Davis

Some portions Copyright (C) Steve Harris, Ari Johnson, Brett Viren, Joel Baker

Ardour comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the source for copying conditions.

loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_default.conf

Configuration::pack_canvasvars () called, canvas_colors.size() = 82

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_dark.rc

theme_init() called from internal clearlooks engine

loading system configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour_system.rc

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory

ardour: [WARNING]: The ALSA MIDI system is not available. No ports based on it will be created

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

ardour: [INFO]: looking for control protocols in /home/phil/.ardour2/surfaces/:/usr/lib/ardour2/surfaces/

Unable to open "/dev/input/event0": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event1": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event2": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event3": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event4": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event5": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event6": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event7": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event8": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event9": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event10": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event11": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event12": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event13": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event14": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event15": No such file or directory

powermate: Opening of powermate failed - No such file or directory

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol powermate not usable

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Generic MIDI"

ardour: [ERROR]: No port called mcu. Add it to ardour.rc.

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Mackie not usable

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Tranzport not usable

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

jackd 0.103.0

Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for capture

ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for playback

ardour: [INFO]: JACK server started

(ardour-2.0.5:4052): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

(ardour-2.0.5:4052): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

loading bindings from /etc/ardour2/ardour.bindings

Loading session /home/phil/1 using snapshot 1 (1)

Segmentation fault

```

et voici mon make .conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing. You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acpi aim alsa arts avahi bidi cairo cdda cddb cdr

dbus divx dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread esd ffmpeg fftw flac foomaticdb gcj

gif glib gmedia gnutls gstreamer gtk hal imagemagick imlib jabber jack

java javascript jpeg kde kqemu live matroska modplug mp3 mpeg mplayer msn

musepack mysql nat nfs nsplugin objc ogg opengl pdf png qt-static qt3

quicktime rar real realmedia rtsp ruby samba sdl shout skins speex sse

sse2 stream svg svga theora tiff tordns truetype upnp v4l vcd vidix vlm

vorbis win32codecs wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xine xinerama xml xosd xv

xvid zip"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="fr"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/wget /etc/rc.d"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Je sais que ca a un rapport avec glib, je dois dire que je viens de reemerger (en oneshot quand il fallait) gcc, glib, glibmm, gtk+, gtkmm, gconf, ardour et j'ai aussi fait un revdep-rebuild qui m'indiquait que mon syst`eme 'etait ok. Et j'ai tj le m^eme message.

Chaypakwafayr venez mayday plizzz.Last edited by ph11 on Fri Dec 14, 2007 5:14 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Alexis

essaie de voir si tu peux avoir une backtrace avec gdb:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## ph11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild ?

 

Oui, j'ai posté aussi sur linuxmao.org, quelqu'un ma répondu en me disant d'essayer en faisant revdep-rebuild. Ca ne coutait rien d'essayer après tout.

----------

## ph11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

C'est fait  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ph11

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> essaie de voir si tu peux avoir une backtrace avec gdb:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 

Merci pour ton aide. Ca m'a l'air pratique cette commande.

Je viens de tester en tapant la commande 

$ gdb ardour2

J'ai comme résultat 

```
GNU gdb 6.6

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are

welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.

Type "show copying" to see the conditions.

There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

"/usr/bin/ardour2": not in executable format: File format not recognized

(gdb)   
```

J'ai réessayer en recompilant avec la variable -ggdb et sans -fomit-frame-pointer. Sans résultat.

Ah oui, j'ai oublié de dire certaines choses. dans les messages de l'execution, le programme me demande de faire ulimit -l, il me donne 32 comme résultat. Je ne sais pas ce que je dois en faire. Et aussi ardour2 est un programme masqué en ~x86. Peut-être est-ce la cause du problème...

----------

## ghoti

 *ph11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Salut !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  
> 
> C'est fait 

 

Pas tout-à-fait : enlève le "non résolu" car lors des recherches cela engendre des confusions avec les topics "résolu"  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Est ce que tu pourrais nous donner le résultat de

```
# emerge --info
```

Ardour2 marche bien chez moi, avec quels use flags l'as tu compilé ? Pour le savoir, que donne la commande

```
# eix ardour
```

ou

```
# emerge -vp ardour
```

----------

## Alexis

 *ph11 wrote:*   

>  *Alexis wrote:*   essaie de voir si tu peux avoir une backtrace avec gdb:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml 
> 
> Merci pour ton aide. Ca m'a l'air pratique cette commande.
> ...

 

heu faut taper "run" dans gdb pour lancer le programme  :Wink: 

bon en fait comme /usr/bin/ardour2 est un script, ça marchera pas comme ça. Copie le dans ton home et remplace

le "exec" de la fin par "gdb" comme ça tu pourras le lancer dans gdb.

----------

## ph11

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Est ce que tu pourrais nous donner le résultat de
> 
> ```
> # emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

Voila

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Dec 2007 20:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/rc.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aim alsa arts avahi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cairo cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread esd ffmpeg fftw flac foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gif glib gmedia gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg kde kqemu live matroska midi modplug mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musepack mysql nat ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin objc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt-static qt3 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection rtsp ruby samba sdl session shout skins speex spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga tcpd theora tiff tordns truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode upnp v4l vcd vidix vlm vorbis win32codecs wmp wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et

```
# emerge -vp ardour

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/ardour-2.0.5  USE="debug fftw nls sse (-altivec)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## ph11

voici le backtrace.log

```
#0  0xb6b36c4c in std::string::c_str ()

   from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6

#1  0x08670ea6 in MIDI::Port::name ()

#2  0xb7ea6539 in ARDOUR::Session::use_config_midi_ports ()

   from /usr/lib/ardour2/libardour.so

#3  0xb7ebd677 in ARDOUR::Session::set_state ()

   from /usr/lib/ardour2/libardour.so

#4  0xb7ebec1b in ARDOUR::Session::second_stage_init ()

   from /usr/lib/ardour2/libardour.so

#5  0xb7e61582 in ARDOUR::Session::Session ()

   from /usr/lib/ardour2/libardour.so

#6  0x083bc19e in ARDOUR_UI::load_session ()

#7  0x083bcee6 in ARDOUR_UI::new_session ()

#8  0x08614b08 in ?? ()

#9  0x086159a3 in main ()
```

et voici ce que gdb me dit: J'ai enlevé quelques "(no debugging symbols found)"

```
$ sh ardour2

WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory!

This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memory. You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it is normally controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf

GNU gdb 6.6

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are

welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.

Type "show copying" to see the conditions.

There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/lib/ardour2/ardour-2.0.5

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found) (etc, etc,...)

Ardour/GTK 2.0.5

   (built using 2234 and GCC version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2))

Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Paul Davis

Some portions Copyright (C) Steve Harris, Ari Johnson, Brett Viren, Joel Baker

Ardour comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the source for copying conditions.

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_default.conf

Configuration::pack_canvasvars () called, canvas_colors.size() = 82

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_dark.rc

(no debugging symbols found)

theme_init() called from internal clearlooks engine

loading system configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour_system.rc

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory

ardour: [WARNING]: The ALSA MIDI system is not available. No ports based on it will be created

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

ardour: [INFO]: looking for control protocols in /home/phil/.ardour2/surfaces/:/usr/lib/ardour2/surfaces/

(no debugging symbols found)

Unable to open "/dev/input/event0": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event1": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event2": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event3": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event4": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event5": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event6": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event7": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event8": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event9": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event10": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event11": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event12": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event13": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event14": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event15": No such file or directory

powermate: Opening of powermate failed - No such file or directory

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol powermate not usable

(no debugging symbols found)

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Generic MIDI"

(no debugging symbols found)

ardour: [ERROR]: No port called mcu. Add it to ardour.rc.

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Mackie not usable

(no debugging symbols found)

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Tranzport not usable

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

jackd 0.103.0

Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for capture

ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for playback

ardour: [INFO]: JACK server started

(ardour-2.0.5:8333): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

(ardour-2.0.5:8333): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

loading bindings from /etc/ardour2/ardour.bindings

Loading session /home/phil/1 using snapshot 1 (2)

[New LWP 8346]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to LWP 8346]

0xb7ecea1c in ARDOUR::Session::midi_thread_work ()

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---subgraph starting at ardour timed out (subgraph_wait_fd=14, status = 0, state = Triggered)

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 475.496 msecs

   from /usr/lib/ardour2/libardour.so

(gdb) kill

Kill the program being debugged? (y or n) y

(gdb) cannot read event response from client [ardour] (Connection reset by peer)

bad status for client event handling (type = 8)

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 140789.744 msecs

The program is not being run.

(gdb) 
```

----------

## Alexis

hmm t'as pas des masses de symboles de debug, essaie de recompiler sans stripper et avec -g -ggdb dans tes c{,xx}flags.

Tu peux me filer un : 

emerge  -pv alsa-lib

aussi ? 

doit falloir que t'aies le support midi dedans je pense.

----------

## ph11

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> hmm t'as pas des masses de symboles de debug, essaie de recompiler sans stripper et avec -g -ggdb dans tes c{,xx}flags.
> 
> Tu peux me filer un : 
> 
> emerge  -pv alsa-lib
> ...

 

Excuse moi, mais je ne connais pas ce terme: "stripper". C'est le CFLAGS -g?

```
emerge -pv alsa-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm" 768 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 768 kB

```

----------

## xaviermiller

active le USE "debug"  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

Oui et FEATURES="nostrip", c'est expliqué dans la section "Stripping" du lien que je t'ai filé  :Wink: 

----------

## ph11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> active le USE "debug" 

 

Merci. Je l'ai déjà mis dans  /etc/portage/package.use -> media-sound/ardour debug.

----------

## ph11

Ok. 

J'ai configuré comme ceci:

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -g -ggdb", Activé l'option debug pour ardour dans /etc/portage/package.use, et lancé la commande:  

# FEATURES="nostrip" emerge media-sound/ardour.

On va voir ce que ça va donner.

----------

## ph11

Voilà le nouveau backtrace.

```
#0  0xb6b13c4c in std::string::c_str ()

   from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6

#1  0x08670ea6 in MIDI::Port::name (this=0x19)

    at libs/midi++2/midi++/port.h:122

#2  0xb7e83539 in ARDOUR::Session::use_config_midi_ports (this=0x8c1be48)

    at libs/ardour/session_midi.cc:61

#3  0xb7e9a677 in ARDOUR::Session::set_state (this=0x8c1be48, node=@0x8c29c20)

    at libs/ardour/session_state.cc:1172

#4  0xb7e9bc1b in ARDOUR::Session::second_stage_init (this=0x8c1be48,

    new_session=false) at libs/ardour/session_state.cc:286

#5  0xb7e3e582 in Session (this=0x8c1be48, eng=@0x89c6600,

    fullpath=@0xbff2d4f8, snapshot_name=@0xbff2d4fc, mix_template=0x0)

    at libs/ardour/session.cc:299

#6  0x083bc19e in ARDOUR_UI::load_session (this=0x88b0718, path=@0xbff2d598,

    snap_name=@0xbff2d59c, mix_template=0x0) at gtk2_ardour/ardour_ui.cc:2030

#7  0x083bcee6 in ARDOUR_UI::new_session (this=0x88b0718,

    predetermined_path=@0xbff2d640) at gtk2_ardour/ardour_ui.cc:1907

#8  0x08614b08 in maybe_load_session () at gtk2_ardour/main.cc:107

#9  0x086159a3 in main (argc=1, argv=0xbff2d7b4) at gtk2_ardour/main.cc:272
```

Et l'execution de gdb:

```
$ sh ardour2

WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory!

This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memory. You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it is normally controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf

GNU gdb 6.6

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are

welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.

Type "show copying" to see the conditions.

There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/lib/ardour2/ardour-2.0.5

Ardour/GTK 2.0.5

   (built using 2234 and GCC version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2))

Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Paul Davis

Some portions Copyright (C) Steve Harris, Ari Johnson, Brett Viren, Joel Baker

Ardour comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the source for copying conditions.

loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_default.conf

Configuration::pack_canvasvars () called, canvas_colors.size() = 82

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_dark.rc

theme_init() called from internal clearlooks engine

loading system configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour_system.rc

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory

ardour: [WARNING]: The ALSA MIDI system is not available. No ports based on it will be created

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

ardour: [INFO]: looking for control protocols in /home/phil/.ardour2/surfaces/:/usr/lib/ardour2/surfaces/

Unable to open "/dev/input/event0": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event1": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event2": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event3": Permission denied

Unable to open "/dev/input/event4": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event5": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event6": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event7": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event8": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event9": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event10": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event11": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event12": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event13": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event14": No such file or directory

Unable to open "/dev/input/event15": No such file or directory

powermate: Opening of powermate failed - No such file or directory

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol powermate not usable

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Generic MIDI"

ardour: [ERROR]: No port called mcu. Add it to ardour.rc.

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Mackie not usable

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Tranzport not usable

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

jackd 0.103.0

Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for capture

ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for playback

ardour: [INFO]: JACK server started

(ardour-2.0.5:10041): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

(ardour-2.0.5:10041): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

loading bindings from /etc/ardour2/ardour.bindings

Loading session /home/phil/1 using snapshot 1 (1)

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0xb6b13c4c in std::string::c_str ()

   from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6

(gdb) subgraph starting at ardour timed out (subgraph_wait_fd=14, status = 0, state = Triggered)

**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 476.155 msecs

(gdb)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

glib... tu es en stable ou instable ?

----------

## ph11

Si instable veut dire ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" dans make.conf, je suis en stable.

----------

## xaviermiller

j'ai eu des erreurs GLib en instable il y a quelques semaines, que j'ai résolu en faisant

```
G_SLICE=always-malloc  ton_exec
```

à toi de voir si ça va mieux, quitte à mettre à jour GLib

----------

## ph11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> j'ai eu des erreurs GLib en instable il y a quelques semaines, que j'ai résolu en faisant
> 
> ```
> G_SLICE=always-malloc  ton_exec
> ```
> ...

 

Cela veut dire d'executer en lançant: "$ G_SLICE=always-malloc ardour2"?

Même avec ça j'ai toujours le même problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

bon, c'est un autre problème.

Ce soir je vérifie si ardour2 fonctionne (~amd64)

EDIT: tiens, ne faut-il pas plutôt installer ardour-2 qu'ardour2 ?

----------

## ph11

Non. Il n'y a que ardour tout court.

Sinon, je pourrais peut-être essayer d'installer la version 2.1. Celle que j'utilise, c'est la 2.0.5.

----------

## xaviermiller

mais pourquoi ne l'as-tu pas dit plus tôt ?  :Wink: 

essaie la mise à jour ; je me souviens d'une version qui a eu de la peine à s'installer, mais la dernière fonctionne chez moi (en tous cas, je crois qu'elle fonctionne)

----------

## ph11

En fait, je viens seulement de le voir.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ph11

Yesss! J'ai fait l'update et ça marche.

Merci les gars pour votre aide. J'espère que ça servira pour d'autres.

----------

